# Work on TAPI pipeline begins in Pakistan



## Kabira

ISLAMABAD: 

After being in the works for the past 22 years, the multibillion-dollar Turkmenistan-Afghanistan-Pakistan-India (Tapi) gas pipeline project got under way on Friday.


The pipeline will serve as an energy corridor between Central and South Asia.

The inaugural ceremony of the Front and Engineering Design (FEED) was held to start work on the project in Pakistan. German firm ILF Consulting Engineers will conduct a route survey.

*SNGPL gives green light to Karachi-Lahore LNG pipeline*

Called a peace pipeline, it will begin from a massive gas field in Turkmenistan, pass through war-torn Afghanistan and reach Pakistan and India to satisfy demand of the energy-starved nations.

Petroleum and Natural Resources Minister Shahid Khaqan Abbasi, Tapi Company Chairman Muhummet Murat Amanov, Economic Adviser to Afghan President Ajmal Ahmadi and Inter State Gas Systems (ISGS) Managing Director Mobin Saulat spoke at the ceremony.

Abbasi said it was a historic moment that a project conceived 22 years ago had been launched. It would meet major energy needs of Pakistan, Afghanistan and India.







“Pakistan started LNG imports two years ago, but these are not sufficient to meet the entire energy demand,” he said. “We are optimistic that the Tapi pipeline will meet a large part of the country’s demand and Pakistan will have surplus power and gas after completion of this project in 2020.”

*Pakistan will receive 1.3 billion cubic feet of gas per day under the project.*

Abbasi shared that there were several challenges related to implementation of the project, but they were addressed due to efforts made by Turkmenistan and the commitment to making the project a reality for gas provision to Pakistan, Afghanistan and India.

Tapi Company Chairman Muhummet Murat Amanov said the project carried an economic role as well and it was important to bring social stability in the entire region.

He said initial work was already done as gas sales and investment agreements had been signed. “We have received several offers from financial institutions and private financiers to fund this project.”

Amanov said work on development of the gas field in Turkmenistan had started and an agreement had been signed with the Islamic Development Bank (IDB) for acquiring financing for the project.

*$2b North-South pipeline: Pakistan asks Russia to further cut LNG supply fee*

Economic Adviser to Afghan President Ajmal Ahmadi said Afghanistan was in the process of implementing different projects like Casa power import and development of Iran’s Chabahar port for regional connectivity. He said Central Asia was an energy hub and Tapi was a clear solution to the energy needs.

Mobin Saulat added practical measures were being taken to overcome the energy crisis in Pakistan as the deteriorating energy situation had been adversely impacting the country’s economic growth.

_Published in The Express Tribune, March 4th, 2017.
https://tribune.com.pk/story/1345568/work-tapi-pipeline-begins-pakistan/_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Śakra

We should withdraw from this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.M.

Śakra said:


> We should withdraw from this.


You losers want nothing more than to inhibit growth in Pakistan so such a move would be completely expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## A.M.

Śakra said:


> It represents a reckless risk to source oil through a volatile and openly hostile nation like pakistan. No thanks we aren't going to accept that risk.


Yes, that's why we're investing in the pipeline. Just so we can blow it up later.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ito

This is a non starter. The relations between India - Pakistan and Pakistan - Afghanistan are far from cordial.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Śakra

A.M. said:


> Yes, that's why we're investing in the pipeline. Just so we can blow it up later.



You can't guarantee us safe and constant delivery of oil, too bad we will withdraw from TAPI.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JOEY TRIBIANI

It will be good for us to skip this project .dont give Afghanistan any leverage .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## somebozo

JOEY TRIBIANI said:


> It will be good for us to skip this project .dont give Afghanistan any leverage .



economic integration is good..and Afghanistan will now be under pressure by three countries to stabilize and establish peace..if terrorist blow up pipe line..it would invite the wrath of three countries..there should be joint clause to penalize Afghanistan for failing to secure pipe line..compensate economic losses to Tajikistan, Pakistan and India...


----------



## mdcp

Cant trust afghans


----------



## JOEY TRIBIANI

somebozo said:


> economic integration is good..and Afghanistan will now be under pressure by three countries to stabilize and establish peace..if terrorist blow up pipe line..it would invite the wrath of three countries..there should be joint clause to penalize Afghanistan for failing to secure pipe line..compensate economic losses to Tajikistan, Pakistan and India...


And in case of any border closer .they will officially close the gas supply


----------



## Aawish

IPI, CASA1000, TAPI, could have brought much-needed peace in the region if they would have completed on time. Economic dependence on each other would have curtailed any country's aggressiveness, just like Euro-Ruso pipelines.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## salarsikander

Śakra said:


> It represents a reckless risk to source oil through a volatile and openly hostile nation like pakistan. No thanks we aren't going to accept that risk.


And you represent Indian govt by being a canadian citizen

Even being An NRI hasnt changed your chap mentality

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Radio Mirchi

Too late. India has found a way bypassing Pakistan and committed to investment. TAPI can be a TAP with Afghanistan in the middle.

https://www.trackpersia.com/iran-oman-india-pipeline-project-set-laying/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kambojaric

Pointless project, only being pushed forward because of US pressure. We should focus on the Iran pipeline and connect it with China. Alternatively connect ourselves to China's Central Asian pipeline network. Investing money in a pipeline connecting through Afghanistan is just a waste of money. Loyalties over there change like day and night. Militias controlling certain regions and fighting "for the government" will the next day be fighting for the Taliban, and vice versa.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## neem456

Śakra said:


> We should withdraw from this.


Not necessary.
If pakistan closes our tap, we will close their tap from afghanistan.
We have built that much leverage on afghanistan not for nothing.
Besides we will be paying only for gas that arrives at our border, so there is nothing to loose.
I think this project will float fine, its win win for all parties.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## xyxmt

Śakra said:


> It represents a reckless risk to source oil through a volatile and openly hostile nation like pakistan. No thanks we aren't going to accept that risk.



then dont


----------



## shahbaz baig

why always our Govt takes wrong decisions ?? why not take the Gas pipeline from Iran ? as india already signed the deal with iran and oman


----------



## Fracker

I heard the plan was to by pass Afghanistan. What happened?


----------



## sohail.ishaque

Śakra said:


> You can't guarantee us safe and constant delivery of oil, too bad we will withdraw from TAPI.


u better withdraw else we'll find a way to kick u out of this project


----------



## Sam.

salarsikander said:


> And you represent Indian govt by being a canadian citizen
> 
> Even being An NRI hasnt changed your chap mentality


You are right. That guy is NRI buffoon.


----------



## Safriz

Bad decision. India and Iran are in the bed together and will harm Pakistan's benefit together.
The project was good without Indian involvement


----------



## Sharpshooter12

Śakra said:


> You can't guarantee us safe and constant delivery of oil, too bad we will withdraw from TAPI.


Jinhan ghar mein koi dusri dafah salan nahi daita PDF pe international issues pe faislay suna rahe hotay hein. 

I think we have enough demand for natural gas in Pakistan to sustain this project without Indians taking part in it. But I think Pak will prefer Indian involvement for the simple logic that it will stop them from sabotaging the pipeline using their cronies in Afghanistan and will put more pressure on Afghanistan to assure the safety of the pipeline. 

As it does pass through Taliban heartland in Afghanistan at the end phase so we should use whatever little influence we have with Talibans to make it more secure.


----------



## Kabira

neem456 said:


> Not necessary.
> If pakistan closes our tap, we will close their tap from afghanistan.
> We have built that much leverage on afghanistan not for nothing.
> Besides we will be paying only for gas that arrives at our border, so there is nothing to loose.
> I think this project will float fine, its win win for all parties.



Pakistan will get $500 million from India, no reason to cut off unless baniya doesn't pay on time.


----------



## chander_011

save_ghenda said:


> Pakistan will get $500 million from India, no reason to cut off unless baniya doesn't pay on time.


Sir, pakistan will also pay afganistan $500 millions as transit fee. So ultimately both India and Pakistan will get gas as consumer and both will be benefited

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kabira

chander_011 said:


> Sir, pakistan will also pay afganistan $500 millions as transit fee. So ultimately both India and Pakistan will get gas as consumer and both will be benefited



India pays to Afghanistan and Pakistan. We get from India and pay to Afghanistan, win win.


----------



## chander_011

save_ghenda said:


> India pays to Afghanistan and Pakistan. We get from India and pay to Afghanistan, win win.


Sir, it is worth paying transit fee as gas in TAPI pipeline will be cheaper then any other source. So it will be beneficial to both India and Pakistan. Moreover it will create a permanent stability in the region. Besides Kashmir , I don't think that India will have any problem with doing business with Pakistan.


----------



## MultaniGuy

I say ditch TAPI , let the gas go to China instead. Go for TAPC


----------



## somebozo

chander_011 said:


> Sir, pakistan will also pay afganistan $500 millions as transit fee. So ultimately both India and Pakistan will get gas as consumer and both will be benefited



Economic integration is key to peace..look at German, Japan and USA...former enemies..now best friend...even chances of USA going to war with China are near impossible..unless CHinese want to commit economic suicide...



neem456 said:


> Not necessary.
> If pakistan closes our tap, we will close their tap from afghanistan.
> We have built that much leverage on afghanistan not for nothing.
> Besides we will be paying only for gas that arrives at our border, so there is nothing to loose.
> I think this project will float fine, its win win for all parties.



If tap is closed from Afghanistan..both India and Pak dont get gas...sort of like suicide for India..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BABA AGHORI

somebozo said:


> economic integration is good..and Afghanistan will now be under pressure by three countries to stabilize and establish peace..if terrorist blow up pipe line..it would invite the wrath of three countries..there should be joint clause to penalize Afghanistan for failing to secure pipe line..compensate economic losses to Tajikistan, Pakistan and India...


Things that can happen in Afg. can also happen in Pakistan. That the same reason IPI was not successful. Pakistan was not ready to take the cost of sabotage and losses to India.



shahbaz baig said:


> why always our Govt takes wrong decisions ?? why not take the Gas pipeline from Iran ? as india already signed the deal with iran and oman


Who will take the heat of the arab world. Doing business with Iran will not be that easy.


----------



## Salza

BABA AGHORI said:


> Things that can happen in Afg. can also happen in Pakistan. That the same reason IPI was not successful. Pakistan was not ready to take the cost of sabotage and losses to India.



Sabotage ? Man you Indians are ignorants to the core. Just for the quick recap:

Iran-Pakistan gap pipeline isn't materialized because of US/UN sanctions on Iran. Also Saudia Arab continuous lobby against the project. So security of the pipeline was never an issue even not now when Gawader development is at full pace because of CPEC.

And lastly if India doesn't want to be part of the TAPI project than don't be. They are even not required for a second.Pakistan will be getting her gas anyways. Yes security in Afghanistan will be a constant issue but the project has US strong backing so it is in Afghanistan interest as well to get both the gas and free transit money from Turkmenistan and Pakistan respectively.


----------



## Max

Pathetic, always opposed this project.. Why not IP? Iranian are inviting us to talk on rates, we are fucking around with this useless piece of shit which passes through Afghanistan.


----------



## OguzSenturk

Max said:


> Pathetic, always opposed this project.. Why not IP? Iranian are inviting us to talk on rates, we are fucking around with this useless piece of shit which passes through Pakistan.



That is a perfect project for you. India will become more dependent on you since you will control the energy corridor to them, you will get gas from Turkmenistan which declared neutrality in UN, which doesn't plays with Terrorists like Iran does with Hezbollah, and Turkmenistan has no desire to get into it's neighbor's interrior businesses.

Iran may be bombed during Trump era, Turkmenistan is the stable energy source which secures Pakistan's energy safety.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mustang06

Economic integration is the way forward as many members have said! This would build confidence between neighbours be it India - Pakistan or Pakistan- Afghanistan!


----------



## -blitzkrieg-

Radio Mirchi said:


> Too late. India has found a way bypassing Pakistan and committed to investment. TAPI can be a TAP with Afghanistan in the middle.
> 
> https://www.trackpersia.com/iran-oman-india-pipeline-project-set-laying/



dude you should remember you can not pass this pipeline through our EEZ because of our environmental concerns which are btw safeguarded by UNCLOS. That said you will need a longer path for such an ambitious project as our EEZ stretches up to Yemen now and as per your source 1400km is around the same length of your original design(1300km) so i am not sure how that clears our concern. Secondly you need to wait for it till the tech evolves as currently most of the these projects are along shores in amiable deep sea terrain, here you are cutting through the ocean(first of its kind).
Also i dont know how Indian strategists plan to save such a lifeline in an event they stop Pakistan's SLOC.
strat







original layout

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Max

OguzSenturk said:


> That is a perfect project for you. India will become more dependent on you since you will control the energy corridor to them,



and another switch will be in hand of Afghans so they can blackmail us? its failed project and imposed on us by enemies of Pakistan.. i would love to see Pakistan using Turkmenistan's gas but from neutral route which dont involve Afghanistan.. bharat is not a problem.



OguzSenturk said:


> you will get gas from Turkmenistan which declared neutrality in UN, which doesn't plays with Terrorists like Iran does with Hezbollah, and Turkmenistan has no desire to get into it's neighbor's interrior businesses.



well this is international concern, if bharat, China and other regional countries including your NATO member Turkey are doing business with them why Pakistan should hesitate?



OguzSenturk said:


> Iran may be bombed during Trump era, Turkmenistan is the stable energy source which secures Pakistan's energy safety.



speculations, far from reality, why Turkey is buying gas from Iranian's? Pakistan should try to get favorable rates from sanctioned Iran, meanwhile should work with Turkmenistan to change the route of pipeline..



Mustang06 said:


> Economic integration is the way forward as many members have said! This would build confidence between neighbours be it India - Pakistan or Pakistan- Afghanistan!



Why dont IPI? why TAPI?


----------



## OguzSenturk

Max said:


> speculations, far from reality, why Turkey is buying gas from Iranian's?





Max said:


> well this is international concern, if bharat, China and other regional countries including your NATO member Turkey are doing business with them why Pakistan should hesitate?



And we are paying huge price for our stupidity. Iran cuts off our Natural Gas every winter, and we face with electricity shortage. The agreement between Turkey-Iran is about 10bcm a year, which is used to generate electricity. They consciously cut off the gas in winters to push the Turks into coldness and darkness, even if it is a violation of the agreement. Do you want the same thing? Go for it. We are trying to get rid of Iran gas dependence with KRG-Israeli-Azerbaijani gas.



Max said:


> and another switch will be in hand of Afghans so they can blackmail us?



Afghan is one of the smallests powers in earth, they cant even control their own territory. And you are scaring from them? Rly.


----------



## Max

OguzSenturk said:


> Afghan is one of the smallests powers in earth, they cant even control their own territory. And you are scaring from them? Rly.



a switch of Pakistan's energy needs in hand of sellout warlords will always be scary for Pakistan's stability.. its not about Pakistan's or afghanistan's power? Afghanistan is largest proxy hub of the world which was only replace by syria for few years, now its back on track again..



OguzSenturk said:


> And we are paying huge price for our stupidity. Iran cuts off our Natural Gas every winter, and we face with electricity shortage. The agreement between Turkey-Iran is about 10bcm a year, which is used to generate electricity. They consciously cut that gas in winter to push the Turks in coldness and darkness, even if it is a violation of the agreement. Do you want the same think? Go for it. We are trying to get rid of Iran gas dependence with KRG-Israeli-Azerbaijani gas.



and who should be blamed here? Turkey or Iran? why didnt you go with adequate service level agreements? why didnt you include penalties in case of violations? its your fault as well.


----------



## OguzSenturk

Max said:


> why didnt you go with adequate service level agreements? why didnt you include penalties in case of violations?



Who said we didn't? We did, and Iran faced with $1.9billion penalty from international courts. Well, they don't pay it, meanwhile Iran gas is the one of the most expensive gas in the region lmao.



Max said:


> its your fault as well.


What?



Max said:


> a switch of Pakistan's energy needs in hand of sellout warlords will always be scary for Pakistan's stability.. its not about Pakistan's or afghanistan's power? Afghanistan is largest proxy hub of the world..



You don't need to worry about that, India will not let that gas to be cutted off by Afghanistan since they are also a costumer, which comes after Pakistan.


----------



## Max

OguzSenturk said:


> You don't need to worry about that, India will not let that gas to be cutted off by Afghanistan since they are also a costumer, which comes after Pakistan.



i will prefer to die rather then depending on these two snakes for even a packet of milk let alone energy.. Turkeman should change route and help Pakistan to conect this pipeline..

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Central_Asia–China_gas_pipeline



OguzSenturk said:


> Who said we didn't? We did, and Iran faced with $1.9billion penalty from international courts. Well, they don't pay it, meanwhile Iran gas is the one of the most expensive gas in the region lmao.



if you have then why blame,and can you provide source that they are not paying back 1.9 billion?

well we have Qatari deal and Turkeman deal, we should sign deal if prices are comparatives.. this should be basic point.


----------



## neem456

somebozo said:


> If tap is closed from Afghanistan..both India and Pak dont get gas...sort of like suicide for India..



Obviously.
If our tap is closed in pakistan, do you think we would bother to keep it open in afghanistan.
Hence its onus of all parties to keep it safe and running.



OguzSenturk said:


> That is a perfect project for you. India will become more dependent on you since you will control the energy corridor to them, you will get gas from Turkmenistan which declared neutrality in UN, which doesn't plays with Terrorists like Iran does with Hezbollah, and Turkmenistan has no desire to get into it's neighbor's interrior businesses.
> 
> Iran may be bombed during Trump era, Turkmenistan is the stable energy source which secures Pakistan's energy safety.



It would be foolish of you to think that india will only be dependent on tapi for its gas needs. We will keep current routes, as well as simultaneously perceive other methods as well like iran-oman-india pipeline. 
If you think pakistan can control it from pakistan, let me tell you india can control it from afghanistan.
So anyone even thinking of sitting on high horse should think rationally, come down and talk rationally.
Its in the benefit of all parties to keep this pipe running smooth and sound.


----------



## ssethii

India can never bypass Pakistan it's a geographical fact be it land or sea, from middle east or central Asian republics. Energy security is a strategic challenge in the wake of scarce resources available to mankind, most if not all are already been tapped/exhausted by industrial giants in the previous century. The Indian problem has grown manifold due to very limited conventional resource discoveries in the country. The growth rate only adds up to the complexity. We can see the growing dependence on renewable resources in their energy mix but that brings the question of cost and sustainability which is a long debate but for now the bottom line is that it's not in their favor to simply hush away any possibility of viable energy supply chain.


----------



## OguzSenturk

Max said:


> and can you provide source that they are not paying back 1.9 billion?


http://www.yeniakit.com.tr/haber/turkiye-ile-iran-arasinda-2-milyarlik-kriz-249537.html

In Turkish. We will not pay natural gas payment which will worth as $1.9billion, since they didn't pay this penalty to Turkey. So Turkish Government will "get" that money by not paying Iran's gas. About gas prices;

http://haberrus.com/economics/2015/04/07/azerbaycan-290-rusyaya-377-iran-431-dolar.html

we pay 290$ to Azerbaijan, 377$ to Russia, 431$ to Iran for per thousand m3 gas.


----------



## Arsalan

Śakra said:


> It represents a reckless risk to source oil through a volatile and openly hostile nation like pakistan. No thanks we aren't going to accept that risk.


Strange that your clueless leaders ask for a trade route via this same volatile and openly hostile country 
They should have know better
or
should you?
But no, you wont. After all you too are part of a online forum of that volatile and openly hostile country! Ironic!! isn't it?


----------



## Max

OguzSenturk said:


> http://www.yeniakit.com.tr/haber/turkiye-ile-iran-arasinda-2-milyarlik-kriz-249537.html
> 
> In Turkish. We will not pay natural gas payment which will worth as $1.9billion, since they didn't pay this penalty to Turkey. So Turkish Government will "get" that money by not paying Iran's gas. About gas prices;



so problem is solved, who said they are not paying back? they are paying with extra gas.. and as i said before if you are buying at high price its your fault not Iranian, Pakistan should sign deal with Iran if they are competitive against TAPI and other regional pipelines.. if they are not we should never sign a deal with them as we dont owe them anything. i am not against TAPI.. i am against its route. its should come from China instead of Afghanistan.

Turkeman can have biletral gas pipeline with Afghanistan....


----------



## Mustang06

Max said:


> and another switch will be in hand of Afghans so they can blackmail us? its failed project and imposed on us by enemies of Pakistan.. i would love to see Pakistan using Turkmenistan's gas but from neutral route which dont involve Afghanistan.. bharat is not a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> well this is international concern, if bharat, China and other regional countries including your NATO member Turkey are doing business with them why Pakistan should hesitate?
> 
> 
> 
> speculations, far from reality, why Turkey is buying gas from Iranian's? Pakistan should try to get favorable rates from sanctioned Iran, meanwhile should work with Turkmenistan to change the route of pipeline..
> 
> 
> 
> Why dont IPI? why TAPI?


I am not in favour of one particular pipeline. Any cooperation that reduces tension in this region should be welcomed!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SoulSpokesman

Max,

Wudnt routing CA gas through China and across the Karakoram into Pak not be prohibitively expensive?

Regards

I mean take a look at the map. Turkmen gas has to be taken through mountain terrain Uzbek/Tajikstan and the across the Pamir Knot - literally the roof of the world- and then through Sinkiang and again across the Karakoram into North end of Pak. 

You might as well ditch CA Gas and take Iranian gas, instead.

Regards


----------



## shahbaz baig

first of all india is not interested in TAPI. Secondly there is also indian influence in Afghanistan. so how can you think that TAPI will be more beneficial for pakistan if there is also bad circumstances in Afghanistan.

TAPI is nothing but Wrong decision by our so called politicians, better to work with Iran-Pakistan Gas Pipe Line. As india already investing in Chabahar port, Russia Also investing about 10 billions $ in iran. why cant we build Iran-Pakistan Gas Pipe Line *as india and Russia are investing in iran despite the US Sanctions on Iran*.

Our Politicain just know one thing which is "Commission". *and how to make happy to west and Arabs*, and our whole nation is living in heaven of fools.

India influence will be on Iran too like Afghanistan because of Chabahar Port and Russia is full supporting to India.
also India is successfully influenced in west including US. *(but iran is not like Afghanistan for india)*

have you ever thought that we are being surrounded by India bit by bit. because our neighboring country get influenced by india.

Dil Tuo chahta hai Sary pakistani politicain ko Khomini ki tarz per ek Sath Bumb sy oura diya jae


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

This project is waste of time unless Pakistan occupies Afghan rouge area permenently


----------



## TheTravla

shahbaz baig said:


> first of all india is not interested in TAPI. Secondly there is also indian influence in Afghanistan. so how can you think that TAPI will be more beneficial for pakistan if there is also bad circumstances in Afghanistan.
> 
> TAPI is nothing but Wrong decision by our so called politicians, better to work with Iran-Pakistan Gas Pipe Line. As india already investing in Chabahar port, Russia Also investing about 10 billions $ in iran. why cant we build Iran-Pakistan Gas Pipe Line *as india and Russia are investing in iran despite the US Sanctions on Iran*.
> 
> Our Politicain just know one thing which is "Commission". *and how to make happy to west and Arabs*, and our whole nation is living in heaven of fools.
> 
> India influence will be on Iran too like Afghanistan because of Chabahar Port and Russia is full supporting to India.
> also India is successfully influenced in west including US. *(but iran is not like Afghanistan for india)*
> 
> have you ever thought that we are being surrounded by India bit by bit. because our neighboring country get influenced by india.
> 
> Dil Tuo chahta hai Sary pakistani politicain ko Khomini ki tarz per ek Sath Bumb sy oura diya jae



India and Afghanistan are pretty irrelevant, the biggest problem with TAPI isn't Afghanistan's instability or India's ability to influence certain proxies, it's Russia, their historical and expanding influence in CA is a cause for concern, plus their deep ties with India should have already raised eyebrows and made Pakistan put a stop to any such pipeline plans. The fact that it hasn't is typical of Pakistan, but what else can you expect from a nation that has made a bunch of looters their leaders who in turn listened to the Russian, Arabs and the Americans to put a stop to the IP pipeline which has jeaporised Pakistan's national security

The Iranian pipeline is the ONLY solution.


----------



## Chak Bamu

TAPI is not only viable, it makes great geo-strategic sense as well.

Afghanistan can not forever stay in this state. Its only projects like these that create linkages and economic incentives to improve cooperation and encourage stability.

People need to think a little and be willing to step out of their shells before letting their itchy fingers get the better of them.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

If you want to Risk , burning your life saving by puting your stack of cash on top of burning fire . Then be my guest this TAPI pipe line going thru Terrorist rouge region (Unclaimed region) is the same.





I don't mind this project if Pakistan occupied Afghan rouge region and it was a new integrated province

Afghan rouge region has no future , on its own ... no future

Only reality is as a province , an occupied Territory converted to province

Na Baba Na, sharafat se , Qatri Gas lo and mind our own business


----------



## BABA AGHORI

shahbaz baig said:


> first of all india is not interested in TAPI. Secondly there is also indian influence in Afghanistan. so how can you think that TAPI will be more beneficial for pakistan if there is also bad circumstances in Afghanistan.
> 
> TAPI is nothing but Wrong decision by our so called politicians, better to work with Iran-Pakistan Gas Pipe Line. As india already investing in Chabahar port, Russia Also investing about 10 billions $ in iran. why cant we build Iran-Pakistan Gas Pipe Line *as india and Russia are investing in iran despite the US Sanctions on Iran*.
> 
> Our Politicain just know one thing which is "Commission". *and how to make happy to west and Arabs*, and our whole nation is living in heaven of fools.
> 
> India influence will be on Iran too like Afghanistan because of Chabahar Port and Russia is full supporting to India.
> also India is successfully influenced in west including US. *(but iran is not like Afghanistan for india)*
> 
> have you ever thought that we are being surrounded by India bit by bit. because our neighboring country get influenced by india.
> 
> Dil Tuo chahta hai Sary pakistani politicain ko Khomini ki tarz per ek Sath Bumb sy oura diya jae


Well said bro.. Paksitan did not complete the pipeline because of two major factors, One is USA and other is Saudi and Qatar. Iran Pakistan pipeline would be a good solution, if ever it would be implemented. You can just figure out the price paksitan is paying to Qatar rather than Iran for same gas.


----------



## ABCharlie

This is literally a 'pipedream'.


----------



## TheTravla

Chak Bamu said:


> TAPI is not only viable, it makes great geo-strategic sense as well.
> 
> Afghanistan can not forever stay in this state. Its only projects like these that create linkages and economic incentives to improve cooperation and encourage stability.
> 
> People need to think a little and be willing to step out of their shells before letting their itchy fingers get the better of them.



What strategic interest is there in propping up Tajikistan when it's in the claws of Russia? A Pro-Russian country that gladly let its own land be used in the Soviet-Afghan war to help India-Russia, an ally of a country that caused the break up off East-Pakistan, but you expect them not to cave into foreign pressure in order to turn off the oil supply if a war between Pakistan-India ensues?

Since Pakistan's inception, Afghanistan has never come to the table thanks to Pakistan's inability to deal in a diplomatic manner with all the parties in that country. For over seventy years the Pakistan-Afghanistan relationship has been dire. To assume that a pipeline fixes that is absurd.

Iran is pivotal to Pakistan and its energy supply route:

Independent - In its current state it wont be held hostage by a third party to turn off supply in eventuality of war with India

Secure - It crosses no third country like TAPI, less parties able to sabotage the energy pipeline

Cheaper energy prices - Eventually a connection to mainland China via Xinjiang and poss India via Lahore. A connection of TAPI doesn't involve China[makes no sense too, either] and do no transit fees to be gained

China - Less reliance on the Malacca strait, securing China's energy interest, acting as a gateway and bringing Iran into the fold helping forge strong + cohesive ties between the three countries and enabling Pakistan to have more influence.

Formation of strong ECO ties - Alongside Turkey negating Russia influence in Central Asia

Balochistan - Security

Afghanistan - A landlocked country helpless either way it has to work with Iran or Pakistan. Afghanistan either gets along with us or an ally in Iran. Enabling a favourable outcome either way

India - Curbing their influence, at the moment, they have little to no clout but that can all change should Pakistan persist to cast Iran aside. Pakistan cant afford problems with all the neighbours on our Eastern and Western front

That's just to name a few. There's no comparison to be made between TAPI and the IP pipeline in terms of Pakistans' interests. Iran is too important to Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NakedLunch

TheTravla said:


> What strategic interest is there in propping up Tajikistan when it's in the claws of Russia? A Pro-Russian country that gladly let its own land be used in the Soviet-Afghan war to help India-Russia, an ally of a country that caused the break up off East-Pakistan, but you expect them not to cave into foreign pressure in order to turn off the oil supply if a war between Pakistan-India ensues?
> 
> Since Pakistan's inception, Afghanistan has never come to the table thanks to Pakistan's inability to deal in a diplomatic manner with all the parties in that country. For over seventy years the Pakistan-Afghanistan relationship has been dire. To assume that a pipeline fixes that is absurd.
> 
> Iran is pivotal to Pakistan and its energy supply route:
> 
> Independent - In its current state it wont be held hostage by a third party to turn off supply in eventuality of war with India
> 
> Secure - It crosses no third country like TAPI, less parties able to sabotage the energy pipeline
> 
> Cheaper energy prices - Eventually a connection to mainland China via Xinjiang and poss India via Lahore. A connection of TAPI doesn't involve China[makes no sense too, either] and do no transit fees to be gained
> 
> China - Less reliance on the Malacca strait, securing China's energy interest, acting as a gateway and bringing Iran into the fold helping forge strong + cohesive ties between the three countries and enabling Pakistan to have more influence.
> 
> Formation of strong ECO ties - Alongside Turkey negating Russia influence in Central Asia
> 
> Balochistan - Security
> 
> Afghanistan - A landlocked country helpless either way it has to work with Iran or Pakistan. Afghanistan either gets along with us or an ally in Iran. Enabling a favourable outcome either way
> 
> India - Curbing their influence, at the moment, they have little to no clout but that can all change should Pakistan persist to cast Iran aside. Pakistan cant afford problems with all the neighbours on our Eastern and Western front
> 
> That's just to name a few. There's no comparison to be made between TAPI and the IP pipeline in terms of Pakistans' interests. Iran is too important to Pakistan.




That's a pretty decent analysis.


----------



## RealNapster

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> This project is waste of time unless Pakistan occupies Afghan rouge area permenently



I see you asking for complete takeover of Afghanistan in each and every thread. i just have a single question.

"Ye aap ko gudda guddi ka khail lagta hay ? " .... Cut this crap man, it doesn't sound even funny anymore.

Afghanistan is a sovereign country. respect their sovereignty. only in that case they will respect your sovereign country.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Considering there is no stability in region for 30 years it is safe to call it a rouge region/Territory

It is just a bandit ridden , uncontrollable region with no civilian government control

You know Srilanka or Saudia are countries , or Bahrain you don't see unstability
there. So it is completely fair to say they are "Countries"

TAPI will eventually the rouge groups more powerful the money will make these rouge group command more power like how ISIS sold oil to gain more power

If things will not go there was they will resort to violence as they have a pattern of doing violent things.

Comparitively Qatar's Gas , is very simple importation process from brotherly nation which is completely stable

TAPI project is only doable if Pakistan controls all region and territories for controlling xyz groups by force


----------

